# 350ft drive snow removal options?



## goldxlt

this will be my 1st winter with this drive. we get an average of around 100″of snow and im wondering if a lawn or garden tractor would work to clear this. the local plow guy qouted me 500 to plow it so thats the budget im trying to work with. im sure a blower attachment would work, and i saw a local ad for an ariens yt11 with 48″blower for under 500 that has a broken axel. how would a plow set up do? i have a 42″blade i could put on a tractor, any opinons are greatly appreciated, i would love to have a new toy but if it isnt going to be practicle then i would go with the plow guy.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

If you indeed get on average 100 inches, then a blade won't do unless you have a good cliff to get rid of it. I would get a rider equiped with a snow thrower or a front end loader on a larger tractor so you can lift and push the snow back. If you find yourself strapped for time then the $500 a year budget might be for you, when you consider the manpower, however, I prefer to have the independence of plowing myself out whenever you feel like it as opposed to waiting on someone else and possibly having to pay more if it's a bad year.


----------



## goldxlt

thanks, unfortunitly no cliffs


----------



## Smarterthanfox

100 inches at one time is a lot........100 inches over the course of the winter is not as demanding and a blade may simply do if there is a melt off in your climate. If there is never a melt off then you may like a front end loader. Don't buy a broken axle....may cost you that much to fix it and if it broke once ....will it break again?


----------



## dieselman

you are going to need a fair sized tractor with a blower on it. We get lots of snow here and the only way to handle it is to blow it,we also get wind so using a blade doesn't work unless you can push it way back. I use a 606 ihc diesel with a 7ft blower on the 3pth,works awesome. Good luck with what ever you use.


----------



## indypower

where are you located? what state?


----------



## a1elcamino

I have a 2210 with a 54" blade and we get a freaking ton of snow in the snow belt. I have 350' drive to the front of the house. Then goes around the back for the garage. The blade goes up and I can push the snow higher than the tractor just need to learn how to pile with a blade. Kind of at the mercy of the blade when plowing the 350', but the snow just rolls off the front blade and you end up push it to the end unless you push off the drive way. Front end loaders suck at snow removal unless your moving a pile of snow to pile some where else. I'll take a blade any day. Only takes ten miniutes to plow my drive.


----------



## goldxlt

i am located in central new york. i couldnt find a good deal on anything before this season, my neigbor has a plow truck and he is oging to take car of it for me, thank you for the replies


----------



## roadprowler

I have a 1959 ford 871 with a 6' blade on the front and a 6' aerator on the back for weight it does great so far i live in Cleveland and we just got 16" of snow in two days.


----------



## a1elcamino

I think my blade asmy was about $1100.00, this is the second year I'll be using it so it will start paying for it's self about the of this season or start of next season.


----------



## BX_23_North_Bay

I have a BX23 with the front mount snowblower and the front blade for about 1,500 feet of driveway. I have not used the snowblower for the last two years because snow has been coming down a little at the time. In a normal winter, I switch from the blade to the snowblower after getting 2 to 3 feet of snow.

This will be my fifth winter with the BX so considering your $500 cost comparison, I figured the payback would be 7 to 8 years for the what I paid for blade and snowblower and sub-frame assembly.


----------



## Hobbytractor1

If you don't mind waiting for someone to plow $500 is probably a deal. I personally like getting outside and cleaning the driveway. Don't forget you still have something after ten years if you buy a plow.


----------



## bzktm8

*Clearing a drive*

I would go with a blower on a garden tractor. I have a 350' drive and another 200' to and from the barn that I clear with a '79 Sears 18hp tractor and a 42" blower. My lot is all trees with no where to push with a blade. I paid $400 for the rig 5 years ago, absolutely no regrets. It is a good idea to put chains on all 4 wheels for positive traction and steering. Don't buy someone else s problems, keep looking!


----------



## smartdog

Hey, dieselman,

I wouldn't mind seeing your set-up. 

Got pics?


----------



## trucker101

goldxlt said:


> this will be my 1st winter with this drive. we get an average of around 100″of snow and im wondering if a lawn or garden tractor would work to clear this. the local plow guy qouted me 500 to plow it so thats the budget im trying to work with. im sure a blower attachment would work, and i saw a local ad for an ariens yt11 with 48″blower for under 500 that has a broken axel. how would a plow set up do? i have a 42″blade i could put on a tractor, any opinons are greatly appreciated, i would love to have a new toy but if it isnt going to be practicle then i would go with the plow guy.


Post deleted... Note to self, read ALL posts before posting.


----------

